# John deere 6200 clutch??



## Dodge_cummins (May 7, 2014)

Hi there. I have a john deere 1994 6200 open station 2wd with the synchro tranny in it. When I have it in b,c, or d range in any gear, when I let the clutch out it does not want to move until I give it just a touch of throttle. Had the disk hooked up to it and ran it half throttle and when I gave it full throttle it never slipped, just pulled harder. Iv been told possibly the clutch and possibly a pressure issue. Any help or tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated. I'm a young guy trying to farm and so far if it weren't for bad luck I wouldn't have luck.


----------

